
Show HN: Archie – Easy cross-compilation for busy developers - headmelted
https://github.com/headmelted/archie
======
foamclutching
Hello, Patricia from Spain. I typed Tenerife and Gran Canaria and well, all
the Canary Islands and I was disappointed not to find them! I lived on each of
them (I'm currently in Tenerife).

You two have no friends on the islands?! :D I like your idea and the website
though. As a traveler, I always want to try traditional local dishes.

I hope in the future you'll have more and more contributors.

Wish you all the best!

